# Somebody STOP me lol



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

I guess my mid life crisis is birds and not a younger woman or a stupid fast car.

This just happened.........No name yet and his super HUGE cage is arriving at about 9PM from the store, free delivery 

Barry

P.S. No name yet, BUT 100% tame, happy to step up and walk around on my shoulder, he just finished being hand fed a day or 2 ago 

P.P.S Snuck in a new pic of Merlin looking all happy with himself


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm pics didn't upload, lets try that again


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing:...Barry my friend...welcome to the "you've got it bad" club...

That is a beautiful tiel, congrat's...

Tiel are clingy little bird's...mine bonded with me almost immediately, and can't get enough head and face scratches. He also talks...


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Jonah said:


> :laughing:...Barry my friend...welcome to the "you've got it bad" club...
> 
> That is a beautiful tiel, congrat's...
> 
> Tiel are clingy little bird's...mine bonded with me almost immediately, and can't get enough head and face scratches. He also talks...


I know, I got it bad bad bad lol

I can't help it, but I am stopping now, I swear! (fingers crossed behind my back) 

Right now noname is on my shoulder watching as I type, I am a sucker for birdies such amazing animals who show love in all sorts of different ways.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

wwdragon said:


> I guess my mid life crisis is birds and not a younger woman or a stupid fast car.





Jonah said:


> :laughing:...Barry my friend...welcome to the "you've got it bad" club...
> 
> That is a beautiful tiel, congrat's...
> 
> Tiel are clingy little bird's...mine bonded with me almost immediately, and can't get enough head and face scratches. He also talks...


Amen, my brothers! Tiels are the best companion birds to have, but they can get a little too clingy. My boy tiel can wake the dead with his ear-shattering flock calls absent my presence.


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Just took him outside for a little visit to my front yard, he is clipped so I was not going to worry. He looked around and went, nope happy to stay here on your shoulder and preen you, He also found my earing and has decided it is his new fav toy... OUCH LOL

I got it bad guys, is there a 12 step program? lol


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Clipped wings or not it not a safe practice to take a bird outside. There are wind currents outside that do not exist inside a home where a bird, even with the wings clipped, could fly away for quite a distance. Not to mention a neighbors dog or cat or an owl or hawk that could end everything before you even have a chance to react. Please be careful and do not take any bird loose outside.


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Budgiekeet said:


> Clipped wings or not it not a safe practice to take a bird outside. There are wind currents outside that do not exist inside a home where a bird, even with the wings clipped, could fly away for quite a distance. Not to mention a neighbors dog or cat or an owl or hawk that could end everything before you even have a chance to react. Please be careful and do not take any bird loose outside.


I should have explained better, I went on the steps and he didn't move, also was dead calm outside. I can see what you mean though, from now on just to be safe he will stay inside, and OUCH he would my earing again, how can I make him not think it is a toy?

I put him on my other shoulder and he went right back to it lol, lil stinker


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow, Barry!

I can't believe you've purchased so many birds of different species within such a short time. :wow:

Congratulations on your new addition.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but it might be a good idea to consider put any purchases of additional birds on hold for at least a few months.

Sometimes it's very easy to get in over your head when you are caught up in the moment. 

Please make sure you have a good emergency vet fund set up and a birdy first aid kit at hand as it is always best to be prepared.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

I'll be looking forward to seeing more pictures of your three feathered kids in the near future!

Congratulations again and best wishes!

*


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Deb, no more birdies I swear, my midlife crises is over 

I got a great job working from home and as such I can afford any vet bills that might pop up, so that is covered.

TBH When I got Merlin I was looking at this guy as well, as I live alone in a huge house I went back today to get Mr Noname yet.

Working on my first aid kit as I think stuff is called different here in Canada

Thank you for your concern I know where it is coming from 

Barry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


wwdragon said:



Deb, no more birdies I swear, my midlife crises is over 

I got a great job working from home and as such I can afford any vet bills that might pop up, so that is covered.

TBH When I got Merlin I was looking at this guy as well, as I live alone in a huge house I went back today to get Mr Noname yet.

Working on my first aid kit as I think stuff is called different here in Canada

Thank you for your concern I know where it is coming from 

Barry

Click to expand...

I'm glad your mid-life crisis ended so quickly! 

Thanks for your understanding regarding my concern and for putting my mind at ease with regard to potential vet expense and your birdy first aid kit. :hug: You're a great birdy-Dad already! :thumbsup:

By the way, if I were financially secure and lived in a huge house by myself I'd probably have more than the seven birds I currently own myself at this point in time. 

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, Barry....*shakes head*

But I LOVE HIM!! Congratulations! What a beautiful mutation and it's wonderful he's already tame.

So you officially have a big flock 

Okay but *cough cough* _you should name him Tucker_

Goodness, you really have it bad! You'd better get to Birdaholics Anonymous ASAP!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Deb, 7 birds? wow!

I had to get him, he looked so lonely and sad, but no more birdies for a long while.

I think I will name him Echo, not sure yet but he calls I answers he calls back, I love his soft lil voice, hmmmmmmm Echo is growing on me lol

We shall see tomorrow after I sleep on it lol

There is a birdie vet 30 min away from me, so in case anything happens, I can be there in a flash.

P.S Lovebirds and Tiels and Budgies rule 

And as I typed that he pooped on me lol Yes he is still on my shoulder 

barry


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Oh, Barry....*shakes head*
> 
> But I LOVE HIM!! Congratulations! What a beautiful mutation and it's wonderful he's already tame.
> 
> ...


Ok what is with you and the name Tucker? LOL
That is twice now you want me to name a bird that 

Buit yes, he is beautiful, I am clueless when it comes to mutations but he is just a cutie 

Barry


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Barry, if he is anything like my tiel, he will stay on your shoulder until you know where freezes over...

Also, since you have the shiney ear ring catching his attention already, I will warn you, they have the eyes of an eagle, and any mole, skin tag, any flaw in your skin will become a target..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If Echo is going to be glued to one shoulder and Merlin to the other, is Buddy going to ride around on top of your head?

(Skipper and Scooter love playing on top of my head.) *


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Jonah said:


> Barry, if he is anything like my tiel, he will stay on your shoulder until you know where freezes over...
> 
> Also, since you have the shiney ear ring catching his attention already, I will warn you, they have the eyes of an eagle, and any mole, skin tag, any flaw in your skin will become a target..


ROFL you just cracked me up, but it is true, he has taken a liking to my ear ring, it is just a stud but man he wants to pay with it lol,

His new HUGE cage just arrived, I set it up a lil bit but will finish it tomorrow, right now he is in it and going hmmmmmmmm nice new home


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *If Echo is going to be glued to one shoulder and Merlin to the other, is Buddy going to ride around on top of your head?
> 
> (Skipper and Scooter love playing on top of my head.) *


Deb, Buddy actually has decided he is the king, took him out in a birdie safe bathroom and yes, right on my head he flew lol he loves me so much he gave me a prezzy, nasty lil birdie rofl


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

wwdragon said:


> Ok what is with you and the name Tucker? LOL
> That is twice now you want me to name a bird that
> 
> Buit yes, he is beautiful, I am clueless when it comes to mutations but he is just a cutie
> ...


Okay, this sounds really cheesy and weird but as soon as I met you on this forum I felt like you should name a bird Tucker idk why...:S:S


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha he is a beauty and yes you've got it bad!!! I was in the pet store earlier too and it took every ounce of will power not to leave with a bunch of baby budgies, an Eclectus parrot (who befriended me instantly and took a huge chunk out of my fiances finger when he tried to move him off my shoulder!), a young kakariki and a lorikeet!!!! Seriously I could have taken all of them! 
The only thing that stopped me is that we are going overseas in 9 weeks for a month so the timing is not quite right


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh wow, congrats on your new cockatiel!  He seems to be a real sweetheart by the looks of it. 
I hope the extra noise and work with your growing flock doesn't get too overwhelming for you.
And yes, this is coming from a person who has 8 budgies and 6 lovebirds and wouldn't have it any other way. I can deal with all the "craziness".


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your cockatiel! He is a cutie!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Update on Mr Noname 

Woke up this morning and went over to say hello to each birdie one at a time, I spent about 10 minutes in front of each cage saying my good morning as always,
then off I went for a well deserved coffee lol.

Now the water changes and of course Indy and Merlin scoot away when I do that but they are getting used to it slowly.

Open the cage of Mr Noname and he ran yes ran right up the cage wires up to the door and right on to my hand wanting some daddy time LOL

Pics of his new cage, also as he is so tame I am thinking of some kind of out of cage play area I can setup in the living room, Any idea on something like that?

Barry


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awwwww that's so cute he needs lots and lots if affection  I'm really jealous!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

His cage is not setup the way I want it yet, I believe there is some redecorating in my future this afternoon hehehe


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They make playground's for bird's. A lot of folk's also utilize the top of the cage as playground area for out of cage time. Taking safety into consideration is the only limitation on what we create for our bird's, beyond that sky is the limit for what we can conjure up for them...


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

LOL I just tried that, put him on top of his cage with a few toys, yup he flew right back to me lol. I had to catch him as he is clipped but it seems daddy is the best toy around hahahaah


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, it's so cute he loves you!  

I can't wait to see more of him


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone have an idea what mutation he is? If you need better pics say so he seems to love the camera


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


wwdragon said:



Deb, Buddy actually has decided he is the king, took him out in a birdie safe bathroom and yes, right on my head he flew lol he loves me so much he gave me a prezzy, nasty lil birdie rofl

Click to expand...

Skipper and Scooter bestow me with little gifts more frequently than I lke to admit.

I guess they think it's a new kind of hair conditioner. :laughing:

I think it would be great if you post a pic of yourself with Echo on one shoulder, Merlin on the other and Buddy on top of your head. *


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Skipper and Scooter bestow me with little gifts more frequently than I lke to admit.
> 
> ...


HAH great idea, but that will take a loooooooong while as Buddy and Merlin are no where NEAR tame enough to do that yet. But I am working with them and day by day it gets better 

Oh, would you like the pic with our without the prezzie Buddy will give me rofl!

Here he is however checking out the TB forums LOL excuse my messy PC desk, that is the one place in the house that is always a total disaster


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He's beautiful  
Wow, he looks like a sultan


----------

